# WTF is taht ?



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

lol. timex ad huh?


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

looks like a *p. plastic* to me


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

lol thats looks so fake, is it an ad? where did u get it from?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

timex take a lickin and keeps on tickin :laugh:

thosae look fake looks like they got a metal rods in there ass


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: those fish have to be fake
but its a funny add of how people think whats p's look like


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

according to my xpertise those r rbps....pygo natt

just look at theirs tails and rounded heads and the rods on them is a givaway


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

They are _Pygoplastico inyourdreams_.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

I just found that pic, surfing around on the net

I found it funny


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

AzNP said:


> according to my xpertise those r rbps....pygo natt
> 
> just look at theirs tails and rounded heads and the rods on them is a givaway


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

What great detail!


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

hastatus said:


> They are _Pygoplastico inyourdreams_.































new speices :laugh:


----------

